# Final questions...



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What does everyone think of the gobbler stopper choke tube. Anyone have any experience with it? I saw it at cabelas in a combo deal for 30.00 bucks with fiber optic sights so I pounced on it. Any loads you guys reccomend? I have Winchester supreme High Velocity Loads, Federal Premium Mag Shok High Velocity's, and Remington Premier High Velocity Magnums. All are in 4 shot, all have the velocity of 1300 fps. Any loads that you guys think I should try out when I take these and pattern?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

For many years, I got good patterns/results out of Federal 3.5" plated/buffered lead. I shoot a very tight turkey tube (don't remember the brand), and the last time I did a lot of patterning on these loads when shot sizes were more limited, #6's patterned much better than #4's, even taking into account that patterns with the 4's should be a little less dense with the fewer pellets - they were worse than just a little less dense. Makes sense with the very tight choke, as the 4's probably had more "flyers" from greater deformation.

In the last couple of years #5's have become pretty easy to find in that load so I switched to that thinking it was a pretty good compromise for pattern/range, especially in the 3.5. I never patterned those.

This year I'm going Hevy Shot. Pretty affordable in the context of turkey hunting. I'm going to pattern 5's and 6's and see what shows best. With the HS characteristics, I plan to drop down to 3.0" and "open" the choke to about a factory full (~.040 constriction). I'll bet that combo will pattern very close to the 3.5" lead loads at 45 yards and should hit really hard.

I think Carlson makes a great and reasonably priced tube (all flavors), and I'm not a big fan of the flourescent sights - if you see just the gobbler's head over the bead, let 'er buck. But, to each their own.....


----------

